
How I Got Banned from Photographing the Band Arch Enemy - 333c
https://petapixel.com/2018/12/26/how-i-got-banned-from-photographing-the-band-arch-enemy/
======
keiferski
This was on the front page yesterday.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18769110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18769110)

------
333c
Repost from a day ago [0] because it didn't take off.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766327)

